# 1940? Elgin project restoration



## rustyman (May 21, 2021)

Hello everyone, I just joined the forum after picking up this bicycle which from pictures and headbadge I believe to be a 1940 Elgin. At first I was going to restore it, but the more I looked at it I think I might just leave it the way it is (cosmetically) and get it up and running (new tires, chain,grease bearings or replace them)


. This poor bike was left in a very damp environment to rust in peace for a long time. I think I am going to give it a light sanding to knock off the scale and maybe shoot some clear on it and enjoy! If any one on here has parts for this old girl I would love to put her back on the road! Thanks in advance. rustyman


----------



## ian (May 21, 2021)

The best thing to do IMHO, is service the bearings etc, and get your butt in the seat!


----------



## rustyman (May 21, 2021)

Exactly!  Thanks a lot for the reply. rustyman


----------



## Rivnut (May 22, 2021)

IF you want to get rid of the surface rust AND you're willing to disassemble the bike, consider letting everything soak in an oxalic acid bath for a while. The rust will come off but you'll need to rinse in a solution of baking soda to remove a greenish residue that will be left.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (May 22, 2021)

ian said:


> The best thing to do IMHO, is service the bearings etc, and get your butt in the seat!



Good, Good...idea. 
Stay Safe with Family.!!! and friends.!!!


Be.!!!..Haaaapyyyy.!!!...


----------



## nightrider (May 22, 2021)

Cool bike! I wouldn't sand it. If you don't want to do the OA bath, I would just do a clean up with wd40, PB, etc...with 0000 steel wool. JMO. Keep is updated with pics!
JMO 
Johnny


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (May 22, 2021)

One thing I'll mention, judging from the pictures, I would think that the chain is probably still salvagable too.  Otherwise, to get a replacement chain will cost you $50 or so for a used chain, and for a new old stock one, why I bet that could be $100 or more.  They don't make one inch pitch chain anymore, which is what your bike uses.  To recondition your chain, you could soak it in white vinegar for a day or two, until the rust residue scrubs off.  Then soak in a baking soda solution for a couple of days to neutralize the vinegar, scrub with steel wool to remove rust residue, oil and check that all of the parts are free and moving, and ready to go!


----------



## gkeep (May 22, 2021)

Adding to Carolina Ramblers great advice on the chain. If it's got frozen links consider a long, week or more, soak in heavy 75-90 gear oil. It will do amazing things with a completely frozen chain, of course it stinks. It can save a really crusty chain, just buy quart and pour it in a tupperware with a lid to keep the smell down in the garage or basement.

A soak in Simple Green can also clean up light rust and free up links but if soaked too long it will also remove any bluing that might be left.


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 22, 2021)

Marvels Mystery oil is also helpful !!


----------



## Rivnut (May 22, 2021)

A 50:50 solution of ATF and acetone is a good rust buster; much less expensive tha Evaporust and works just as well.


----------



## Superman1984 (May 23, 2021)

I've said it before The Works Toilet Bowl cleaner is a $1 at like The Dollar Tree.



 Longer soaked the better it works. Doesn't care about oils 


This chain was froze stiff & looked like if you forgot about it in a puddle of red clay water. Chain is still stiff because I haven't took the time to soak it in any pb blaster or paraffin / oils for use but I have spares when I don't use the walmart bell chains


----------



## Pondo (May 29, 2021)

Cool bike.  It would be fun to see what it looks like after an Oxalic acid bath.  Lots of great advice on this thread too, thanks guys.  Good luck with the project and have fun!


----------

